# 24 Zoll, 144Hz Monitor gesucht



## yggi (19. Juli 2018)

Hey Leute,

ich wollte mal ein wenig Input und Empfehlungen einholen von euch, da ich momentan mit dem Gedanken spiele mir endliche einen 144Hz Monitor zuzulegen.
Mein Budget liegt bei max. 300€  für den 24". Vielleicht hat da jemand von euch ein bisschen was für mich zu dem Thema 

Cheers!


----------



## Lok92 (19. Juli 2018)

Hey,

Samsung C24FG70, 23.5" (LC24FG70FQUXEN)

Wohl einer der besten Monitore die du momentan für recht wenig Geld bekommen kannst 

Samsung C24FG73, 23.5" (LC24FG73FQUXEN)

Beides die gleichen Monitore, nur der Standfuß ist anders 



Samsung C24FG73 im Test:  Der beste Gaming-Monitor unter 300 Euro


----------



## yggi (19. Juli 2018)

Lok92 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Samsung C24FG70, 23.5" (LC24FG70FQUXEN)
> 
> ...



Danke schonmal für die Empfehlung  
Genutzt wird der Monitor übrigens wirklich hauptsächlich zum zocken, würdest du da sagen das sich der dazu gut eignet?
Die Zowie Bildschirme sollen auch nicht ganz so verkehrt sein habe ich gehört?


----------



## Guru4GPU (19. Juli 2018)

yggi schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Empfehlung
> Genutzt wird der Monitor übrigens wirklich hauptsächlich zum zocken, würdest du da sagen das sich der dazu gut eignet?
> Die Zowie Bildschirme sollen auch nicht ganz so verkehrt sein habe ich gehört?



Der BenQ Zowie XL2411P wäre der einzige in deinem Budget.

Würde aber auch den Samsung C24FG70 empfehlen, der hat nämlich ein 8 Bit Quantum Dot Display, statt 6 Bit und FRC, heißt sehr gute Fraben und Kontrast


----------



## Lok92 (19. Juli 2018)

Also mein allererster 144 Hz Monitor war der BenQ Zowie XL2411:

BenQ Zowie XL2411, 24" (9H.LELLB.RBE)

Ansich ein Spitzengerät und ich war sehr zufrieden, hätte meine Freundin mir nicht so tolle Augen gemacht hätte ich den huete noch^^ Aber dann hat sie ihn genommen und ich mir den Samsung C24FG70 geholt.
Mit dem machst du eigentlich nichts verkehrt, hat aber ein TN Panel was vielleicht nicht jedermanns Sache ist.

Bei dem Samsung kriegst du quasi für den gleichen Preis ein VA Panel. Das ist halt ziemlich Sexy, gerade in Spielen wie Diablo oder sowas düsteres kommts nice zur geltung  Hätte ich die Wahl zwischen dem Samsung und BenQ ich würde 
den Samsung greifen ;P


----------



## yggi (19. Juli 2018)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den TN und VA Paneln denn?

Habe gerade noch etwas rumgesucht und diesen hier gefunden: Acer Predator GN246HLBbid 61 cm eSports Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer Meinungen?


----------



## Lok92 (19. Juli 2018)

yggi schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den TN und VA Paneln denn?
> 
> Habe gerade noch etwas rumgesucht und diesen hier gefunden: Acer Predator GN246HLBbid 61 cm eSports Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer Meinungen?



Ein guter Vorteil von VA zu TN wäre z.b das VA ein besseren Kontrast liefert und bessere Schwarzwerte somit die BildQualität etwas besser wird 

Zudem Acer hab ich leider keine Erfahrungen^^


----------



## yggi (19. Juli 2018)

Ah okay, habe gerade beim Acer gesehen das dort nur HDMI oder DVI möglich ist statt Displayport.. weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2018)

Garnichts, der Acer kann 144Hz, der Rest ist schlecht.
Würde wenn einen der beiden Samsung nehmen, bessere Bildqualität kriegst du bei 24" FHD 144Hz nicht.


----------



## yggi (19. Juli 2018)

Ich bin etwas skeptisch was Curved angeht, weil ich da ehrlich gesagt noch nie auf nen Monitor geguckt habe. Sitze vor zwei 24" Schirmen und weiß nicht wie sich das dann "einfügt".


----------



## yggi (20. Juli 2018)

Meinungen über den AOC G2590PX?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (20. Juli 2018)

6-Bit-TN.
Hab Mut, curved auszuprobieren. Es lohnt sich.


----------



## yggi (20. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> 6-Bit-TN.
> Hab Mut, curved auszuprobieren. Es lohnt sich.



Ich bin etwas skeptisch was die 24" und Curved angeht irgendwie.. ein Freund sagte das sich Curved so richtig ab 27" lohnen würde.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2018)

Und nur weil es sich angeblich erst ab 27" lohnt, verzichtest du auf 8bit VA und nimmst lieber nen 6bit+FRC TN?


----------



## yggi (20. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und nur weil es sich angeblich erst ab 27" lohnt, verzichtest du auf 8bit VA und nimmst lieber nen 6bit+FRC TN?



Ich bin da wie gesagt nicht so in der Materie drin und weiß da ehrlich gesagt nicht wie da die Unterschiede sind.. Ich komme eher aus dem Gaming Bereich und habe immer nach Hertz und Reaktionszeit geguckt, Farben sind da etwas in den Hintergrund gerückt. Ich kenne halt wirklich nicht die Unterschiede bzw wie krass die sind


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2018)

Es lohnt sich.
Hab ein paar 24" 144Hz FHD TN gehabt, aber keiner von denen kann mit dem Samsung mithalten.
Würde ich mir nen 24" 144Hz kaufen wollen, dann den FG73.


----------

